# Trolley Jacking Points 2008 Mondeo



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Planning to take off the front wheels on Friday to give them a good clean up and seal. I've got a trolley jack but the user manual for the car does not tell you where the front jacking points are. Had a look underneath but there is no clear axle site. 

Anyone trolley jacked the MK4 Mondeo? 

Have tried the local dealer to ascertain the correct location but they were very unhelpful. also not able to get an answer from any online sources

Would it be ok to use the emergency jack as i only plan to have each wheel of for two hours at a time but dont want to damage the sills?

Sorry to ask what may appear to be daft questions but just want to be sure before wrecking the car!!!! 


Regards

M


----------



## SamurI (Dec 29, 2006)

If you can get access to a Haynes manual it'll show you where the recommended jacking points are.

Edit - Thought id check and being 2008 theres not one out yet...sorry


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Would not trust the cars jack, you hear too many horror stories.
Phone a couple more dealers, you will find a helpful one sooner or later.


----------



## ZedFour (May 6, 2008)

Isn't it in the manual?

I would be reluctant to use the emergency jack at all, let alone for supporting the car for 2 hours!!!

Can you ask you local dealer?


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

ZedFour said:


> Isn't it in the manual?
> 
> I would be reluctant to use the emergency jack at all, let alone for supporting the car for 2 hours!!!
> 
> Can you ask you local dealer?


Asked my local but they were dissmissive!!!! Nice.

Thanks for the advice re. emergency jack


----------



## pre620ti (Nov 25, 2007)

I think that this may be for an earlier model - but it may give you an indication of where to use a trolley jack on yours...

Mondeo Jacking Points


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

I would use the emergency jack and then spread the load with a couple of axel stands, that way it's not all on one spot, half the pressure on the sill should mean less chance of damage.

Another thought is to go onto the mondeo owners club or mondeo enthusiasts group and ask there about correct procedure.


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

hulla the hulla said:


> I would use the emergency jack and then spread the load with a couple of axel stands, that way it's not all on one spot, half the pressure on the sill should mean less chance of damage.
> 
> Another thought is to go onto the mondeo owners club or mondeo enthusiasts group and ask there about correct procedure.


Tried the online forums and groups but it would appear that several other owners are asking the same question but not getting anywhere!

Thanks for the post


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Markyt001 said:


> Anyone trolley jacked the MK4 Mondeo?


Loads of times, and I'm pretty sure it's quite obvious when you look at the sill. As with most cars there's a reinforced area where the jack is intended to go, but I'll try and get a picture for you tomorrow if it'll help.

One thing I will add though (as he dons his H&S cap), is that any jack is only designed for lifting a vehicle to the required height, not supporting it for any length of time, which is what 'axle' stands are for


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

On the rear, use the centre point where the rear arms bolt in in the centre of the car.

Iirc (been a year or so since i was under one) the arms have a large round mounting point where they bolt in to the floor, thats the best place as its the strongest.

Use axel stands and a proper jack.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

does it not have the jack points arrowed on the underneath side skirts? Most cars have these!?!?


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

lpoolck said:


> does it not have the jack points arrowed on the underneath side skirts? Most cars have these!?!?


They are the emergency jacking point that are designed for use with the jack you get with the car. A trolley jack can rarely be used with these as troley jacks use a cup shaped contact point and you will put a lot of pressure on a very small area.

You normally jack up with a trolley jack on solid points of the chasis but don't just put the jack in direct contact with the car put a block on it or I have seen a cut out secton of a tyre being used as well to protect the car from the jack.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

This old chesnut.

The MK4 Mondeo doesn't have any arrows on the side skirts, nor does it say in the manual. Haynes haven't got a manual out yet as the car is too new and there hasn't been enough demand.

I saw the question pop up a few times on fordmondeo.org and from what I remember it was never answered.

In the end I never took the wheels off to clean them to be on the safe side.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I was told to trolley jack a car just under the shock mounts then use axle stands on a major suspension component.

Just to be safe I use the car jack to get it up in the air and use big blocks of wood along the suspension arm and an axle jack as well, I then put the steel spare under there as well. May be a bit overkill but better safe than sorry. Plus I still never stick my head under!!!!


----------

